# Snow Sculptures



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Found some snow sculptures in my files that I had,... and even tho these aren't from around here, there are snow & ice sculptures all over Alaska during the winter. Just thought it might help ya cool off some if you're looking for relief from the heat,... :waving:


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

a couple more,... :waving:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool pics.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

those are really awsome! keep youre eyes peeled for more. i would like to se'em


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sno women...


----------

